# Detailingworld™ Review- EZ Car Care Olympea Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Dw Review- EZ Car Care Olympea Review.*

1st up big thanks to Darren for sending me another product to check out.

I guess most of you will have heard about the EZ Car Care range of products by now so are aware of the range of affordable and capable car are products that they have been bringing to the market, for more information on the EZ range please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

One thing that was missing from the range however was a Wax, until now.....

So introducing Olympea from EZ Car Care and from what I can gather this is the 1st product in a new range of luxury products called Decryption so lets see how it stacks up....

*The Product:*

Olympea arrives in a really good quality glass jar and a smart label on the lid, normally there might be some usage instructions but not here, just smart and minimalist (I guess thats what the interweb was invented for).

The actual wax is light blue with a really strong smell of bubble gum, a quick finger swipe in the top of the pot revealed that it is really soft in consistency and pretty oily, there was a slight graininess to the wax which disappeared when your fingers were rubbed together.

*EZ Car Care say:*

*Decryption - Olympéa - Carnauba Show Wax 200ml

Olympéa is a high gloss show wax that has been blended using only the finest grades of pure T1 carnauba along with specially formulated wetting & glossing agents that will leave a show car wet finish.

Olympéa is set in a beautiful glass jar with a sublime bubblegum fragrance too!

Olympéa with its outstanding gloss enhancing formula is perfect for a show car finish, it'll leave a dripping wet, supper glossy finish. If you team this with a 2-3 month durability, its a must have wax for any detailers arsenal.

You can apply Olympéa a panel or two at a time & leave to cure/haze for 4-5 minutes. It can then be removed using a plush microfibre towel to reveal its outstanding gloss finish.
*

So theres the instructions :thumb:

*The Method:*

So Mrs P's Cooper was todays work, no before pictures today but normal drill with respects to the general state of dirtiness.

So a good snowfoam treatment followed by the normal 2 bucket wash left it looking alot better.



So time for a bit of wax, I decided just to do the roof today as it was warm at 20deg and also in direct sunlight so not ideal.

Prep wise the roof panel was cleaned using my new favorite prewax cleanser and was looking really nice and clean.



So time for waxing operations to commence.



The 1st twist in the pot revealed the really soft nature of the wax and coated the G3 wax applicator really easily and evenly, the smell also filled the air whilst working which was a nice touch.

The wax was applied to the panel using small overlapping circles and went on really easily due to the oily nature of the wax, at no point did the applicator slow down or feel grabby and none of the afore mentioned graininess could be felt.

After 5 minutes I went back to check the panel but it did't feel ready so i left it for a further 5 minutes before buffing ( I would suggest if warm to do 2 panels then return to the 1st as a good starting point).



After 10 minutes had elapsed the wax was buffed off, really easily I might add...

The EZ buffing cloth made short work of removing the excess and was really no harder to remove than it was to put on, I did have a bottle of QD at the ready to assist but that stayed corked.



As you can see from above the finish was excellent, it looked clean clear and crisp, the flakes popped and the reflections in the afternoon sun looked superb yet retained the richness to a decent show wax.

*Price:*

£54.99 for a 200ml glass pot and is available from here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/polishing/waxes/ez-car-care-olympea-high-gloss-carnauba-show-wax-200ml.html

Value wise this aint bad at all for 200ml of a quality show wax a the jar will last a good long while judging by the amount used on the panel.

*Would I use it again?:*

This wax is too good to sit in the cupboard or fridge and simply begs to be used.

*Conclusion:*

EZ Car Care Olympea is a really glossy looking show wax, its easy to use and finishes really well.

If you are looking for a new show wax for the summer and would like something that provides a really clean finish whilst maintaining the richness of a quality Carnauba wax then this is certainly a wax worth considering and is a really accomplished entry into the wax market from the guys at EZ.



*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

